# Retiring to Italy



## Marisa

We live in Australia and are seriously thinking about permanently retiring to Italy. We have acquired dual citizenship and I have an Italian background and relatives in Tuscany. I speak native-level Italian and my Australian husband speaks the language reasonably well.
As our dual citizenship was acquired only recently we have obviously not contributed to the Italian social security system, as Italians do. Am not sure what our entitlement to an Italian pension would be, or even whether we would be able to live comfortably.
We're comfortable, but not wealthy and with the current strength of the Euro our money would obviously be less. Everyone tells us we're insane to even entertain the idea of retiring there. I'm not so sure.
Local Italian Consulate isn't of much help.
Retirement villages as we know them don't exist in Italy, so access to goods and services, particularly medical, is important. We're in our mid-50s.
I would be grateful for comments and advice from Forum members.
With thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Marisa said:


> As our dual citizenship was acquired only recently we have obviously not contributed to the Italian social security system, as Italians do. Am not sure what our entitlement to an Italian pension would be, or even whether we would be able to live comfortably.


You may want to take a look at the EU website for its pages on Living and Working in Italy. Start here European Commission - Your Europe - Citizens since you are both citizens.

In general, without any work history in Italy (or anywhere in the EU) you probably won't be eligible for pension or health care benefits, so you should probably start looking into some form of private health insurance. But you may want to contact one of the national health care funds for more information.

It is sometimes possible to get credit for years worked elsewhere, if Italy has a social security treaty with Australia - but I think you would need to work for a couple of years in Italy for that to be of any help. Finding a job over the age of 50 could be a real trick (unless you are a politician, that is  ).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Marisa

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at the EU website for its pages on Living and Working in Italy. Start here European Commission - Your Europe - Citizens since you are both citizens.
> 
> In general, without any work history in Italy (or anywhere in the EU) you probably won't be eligible for pension or health care benefits, so you should probably start looking into some form of private health insurance. But you may want to contact one of the national health care funds for more information.
> 
> It is sometimes possible to get credit for years worked elsewhere, if Italy has a social security treaty with Australia - but I think you would need to work for a couple of years in Italy for that to be of any help. Finding a job over the age of 50 could be a real trick (unless you are a politician, that is  ).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## maryann

Marisa said:


> We live in Australia and are seriously thinking about permanently retiring to Italy. We have acquired dual citizenship and I have an Italian background and relatives in Tuscany. I speak native-level Italian and my Australian husband speaks the language reasonably well.
> As our dual citizenship was acquired only recently we have obviously not contributed to the Italian social security system, as Italians do. Am not sure what our entitlement to an Italian pension would be, or even whether we would be able to live comfortably.
> We're comfortable, but not wealthy and with the current strength of the Euro our money would obviously be less. Everyone tells us we're insane to even entertain the idea of retiring there. I'm not so sure.
> Local Italian Consulate isn't of much help.
> Retirement villages as we know them don't exist in Italy, so access to goods and services, particularly medical, is important. We're in our mid-50s.
> I would be grateful for comments and advice from Forum members.
> With thanks.


Hello there, you sound like us! My husband and I are hoping to retire in 2 to 3 years; tough decision, but I hate to think that I waited too long. I am of Italian heritage, maternal and paternal grandparents having been born in Sicily and I would eventually seek citizenship. I speak Italian, although not perfect. I want to return to my roots and live there permanently. We have been to Italy a few times, thought it would be Abruzzo,but Friday we leave for 2 weeks in Calabria to see if we want to buy a small home there. OUr local Italian Consulate isn'[t much help either. You can do this, though. Isn't there nationalized medicine for any resident of Italy? Renting is not costly either. In Abruzzo, wow, what a place for $400 a month. Saw that last year.
Would love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------

